# Best all around skiff



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

Nick, Carolina Skiff makes a great utility skiff, but you need to be aware of their drawbacks. 

They are WET riding

They are rough riding

They do not like to turn

What's your target total budget? What horsepower engine are you thinking about? Boat motor and trailer combo? New or used? Without that people will be recommending everything from a kayak to an Egret.


----------



## Nick5288 (Mar 18, 2014)

Looking for a simple bmt setup either tiller or cc under 16 feet and in the 6-9,000 price range. Not a big motor preferably 25-50hp. Something I can pole the flats with but still can handle rougher water if need be. A new boat would be nice but I know the budget I have makes it hard so I'll probably be looking for something slightly used. I'm just trying to explore my options and see what's out there. Thanks for the help


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

You might want to retitle this thread. Something like best all around skiff under $10,000.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

something like this? betcha this rips with that motor on it!

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/boa/4514336686.html

Good luck


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

A used 17' ankona SUV.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Nick, If you have a Gheenoe now have you tested the LT25. I have been off Shore and fished Palm Beach Inlet and Ft Pierce Inlets. Lots of flats and poling. It worked very well for all around skiff. It is also in your price range.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Check out a Towee - from the items that you have listed, it sounds like a good match. I'm on my 2nd one; PM me if you look and have questions.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

There is no such thing. Pick the water you are going to fish the most and buy a boat for it. A boat that can do everything is usually not that great at anything.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Here's another idea,
A Big Jon, floats in spit, runs fast with little power and can take the rough stuff.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

These Vietnamese round boats work great off the beach, but have fun poling one.


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

Outrigger canoe with tiller outboard


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

> I want something a little more versatile that won't break the bank.


I've been searching for the same thing for years have owned quite a few possibilities without finding the perfect boat, but here's my list of must have's.

1. If I'm taking it out the inlet, it must either be self bailing or unsinkable. When I say unsinkable, I mean like it can take a wave and remain upright and if you pull out the plug it will drain out. I had a great little 16' Sea Strike years ago and almost lost it because it was neither self bailing or when it took "the wave" it was swamped and the bilge pump could not keep up.

2. I've owned a couple of Gheenoe's and as nice a boat as they are, I personally would never take them outside. 

3. I have owned a Carolina Skiff J and I found it to be "tippy" but I think the JV series would be fine.

Although not the latest fad, I have owned 3 different 15' Whaler's. One "Classic" and two of the more modern design. Any of the three would work perfectly for what you are looking to do. Great boats although only in "style" with the "older" crowd. I would also recommend a Hobie Skiff. Built kinda like a Whaler. Ask Cutrunner about them. I would also put a 15-16 Key West, Scout, and even a Key Largo on your radar. Edgewater makes a very nice 15 for about $22K new.


----------

